# Always safe with LGD's around!



## Southern by choice (May 31, 2015)

We had a new doe come in today so we have been checking her often, the last doe was getting milked, it was around 10:15pm.
Suddenly the dogs all went ballistic! All the goats were in the barn but we* did *have a worry... in the woods up against the fence behind a wired off section (no goats or dogs in there) we have a Goose sitting on a nest... right on the fence line. My daughter saw all the dogs (Chunk, Eliza, and the 21 week old pups) going crazy at the far corner (closest to where the goose is). Daughter took Eliza and went to the front field where there is an L shaped section that meets along the other fence line it is right on a heavy wooded section... close the the goose yet on the other side of the fence... 
Eliza, a patroller took off to that corner and ran up and back but what was most amazing was* she ran back to my daughter and moved her back.* Just like she would do with the goats, she wanted daughter clearly back away from that corner. 
Daughter went back to first field after a minute Eliza returned but the other dogs stayed on it.
Eliza has been moved in the area where goose is! PT had hackles up and was snarling and growling the most, the other pups barked and barked with hackles up... 
Reading isn't that impressive, but those of you that have these wonderful dogs I know will understand... not only did the dogs get to where they needed to be but also moved, and protected their human.
Daughter was so impressed and moved by the way Eliza cared for her.
Always amazed at how incredible they are and so blessed to have such wonderful LGD's.
*Livestock Guardian Dogs are truly the best farm partners anyone can have!*

Here is a pic I took of Goose today!



 

Here are pics of the dogs from the other day... obviously no night time pics...

I saw two sitting on he front corner and thought it was odd. They'd been there for a while... then another came... when I went out to take some pics someone pulled up and the gang came running... snapped this AFTER they all calmed down. LOL

Bernard and Not Leo


 

The gang...
Chunk lying down, Eliza standing, PT is back behind Eliza, Silver is beside Eliza looking at the camera, Bernard is looking up at the sky LOL, Blue is out of the pic to the left, Not Leo all the way to the right
My babies, Eliza and Chunk will be 14 months next week!


----------



## mikiz (Jun 1, 2015)

Such wonderful valuable family members! So glad to hear they are learning so quickly and bond so well with their humans as much as their goats


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 2, 2015)

Amazing dogs for sure!!!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jun 5, 2015)

Geese, you know, are terribly dangerous!    LGDs are the best!  I don't know how people with livestock get by without them.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 8, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 8, 2015)

Whatever is trying to get goose and her clutch has not succeeded. We had a break but then the dogs went nuts down on that corner the other night. 
Of course this is the same goose that bites them whenever they are just standing by her yet they protect her like all their other charges.
Goose doesn't know how good she's got it! 

Thought of moving the wire so the dogs could get whatever it is but decided the poison ivy and sticker vines weren't worth it.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 8, 2015)

Agree with that!


----------

